# Dusseldorf Campsite Rip Off



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

If anyone is going to the Dusseldorf show I would advise against staying at the nearby site. City Campingplatz Lorick
We stayed for 2 nights last week. On arriving we were met by a small Thai lady who spoke no English. We assumed the man who was cutting the grass, who also looked Thai was her husband. He connected our electric for and told us the cost per night would be 30 Euros. We thought this was expensive and found a sign outside the office saying a platz for 2 people including electric was 24 Euros. As it was only 2 nights we decided to go with it. If we had known at this point that the cost of a shower token was a further 2 Euros I would have driven off. 
On check out we were charged a total cost of 69.50 Euros for 2 nights in a Motorhome with electric. I was so angry bearing in mind we had spent a further 8euros on 4 showers. I was far from happy. I refused to pay but gave in when they mentioned the Police. I had no contract and could not be bothered with the hassle. On leaving the site we emptied our waste water to make it feel we were getting something for our money. The waste point is close to the site office and cafe, which is built on stilts. We could not believe the infestation of rats that were running around. 
So if you do choose to stay at this site I suggest you pay up front and give the site cafe a wide berth

Stewart


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sorry you had this experience.
I cannot find the campsite in the official Campsites in Germany booklet that the German Tourist Office publishes annually. It is also not ACSI listed.
How did you come across it? I have to say that both the above publications have been excellent for me. There are several very decent campsites in the Dusseldorf area, never mind the two Stellplatzen that many people on this forum, including me, have used.
Lorick is a business/residential district with several very good hotels - I've stayed in a couple - but not an area in which I would want to camp - too many high buildings and no views at all. It's also on the wrong side of the river for the Messe, without a convenient public transport connection - you have to go all the way into the centre of Dusseldorf on one tram line (which doesn't run on Sundays) and then out on a different one.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very unpleasant for you.......prices (?) :-

http://www.duesselcamp.de/


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I've always thought Germans had suspect hygiene. They are a dirty race, and when they tour over here, they should be made to shower (with soap, shampoo and conditioner ) at the port of there arrival. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I've always thought Germans had suspect hygiene. They are a dirty race,


Oh Dear! Not again?? Dougie??
:lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

love it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> I've always thought Germans had suspect hygiene. They are a dirty race, and when they tour over here, they should be made to shower (with soap, shampoo and conditioner ) at the port of there arrival.


Better watch, the thought police will get you


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

While in spain 3 years ago found one rinsing toilet cassette in shower.

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thankfully you all seem to realise my post was a joke.

But Sweetie, please tell me you are too. Or did that really happen. Either way, it made me laugh out loud. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well can beat that here at NFOL in Kinross all I can say is kinell! £56 for two nights no showers, no leccy just a field. Whats more I had to reverse on to this pitch by the anal police that are C&CC We came today as it took us ages to get up so am thinking this is definitely rip off Britain - Hezbez is here and she paid same for 4 nights they would not give me any discount so am going to put in formal letter of complaint as soon as I get back.

Didn't even get a programme and parked us right on edge of nowhere! and its raining alot!

Greenie not happy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Thankfully you all seem to realise my post was a joke.
> 
> But Sweetie, please tell me you are too. Or did that really happen. Either way, it made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Freddiebooks


Not joking freddie! he used to stay on this particular site for 4 months at a time.
Needless to say after that never used the showers.

Steve


----------

